# Best way to ask permission to hunt private land.



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I have been scouting out some fields near my house and have pinpointed a few that would be great for some late season goose hunting. Now I am off to attempt to gain access to this property. What is the best way to ask a landowner? Should I find thier phone #, or just go to thier door? And if I am going to go to thier door what should I say, besides asking for permission. Just looking for a little advice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I suggest going to the door.

Look them in the eye, be nice and straight to the point. My name is so and so and I'm wondering if I could harvest some geese on your land.

If the farmer is indecisive, talk about something you'd both have in common (notice something in the yard or near the land to talk about). If you strike up a good conversation it's rare to get turned down.

Good luck.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

in minnesota i think its better to just go to the door, normally the farmer lives right by the feild your trying to acess. So i suggest going up to the door and talking to him. First greet him and be very respectful, ask him simple stuff to start it of(like hows your day going), make him feel comfortable with you and then kinda just ease the question into the converstion and always ask if he needs help if he lets you in. Whats a couple of man hours for a couple great hunts. Good trade off


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had my best luck approaching them personally at their door.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

somtimes its hard to find the farmer, thats when you should call. But make sure you give it an effort to find the farm or the landowner first before the last ditch effort call. More sucess one on one, then the phone.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

All of the above is good advice but I would add that it helps to wear "civies" when asking permission rather than looking like you just got back from Iraq.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Also helps if you don't pull into the yard with a 20' trailer decked out in decals...


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hustad if right, if you go to the door that is the best.

Here is my home town every body used to know everybody, so I just mention my last name and it is pretty easy to strike up a conversation just about that.

Don't get to worried if you get turned down, just keep plugging away.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha good one T-Shot!

Yeah go to the door shake there hand and tell them your name, ask how the farming going..take about the weather just the basic stuff and then Tell them that you saw that the geese were landing in the field and ask if it would be okday for you and a buddy or w/e to come in and set up some goose decoys. Offer them some goose meat if you get permission and i find if they let you hunt more than once deliever them a christmas package.


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

WS7 is right on, if i get permission to hunt more than once i'll send a christmas card thanking them. most of the farms i hunt on have corn on them each year. if i've got the time i'll go drive grain truck or help in any way i can each fall.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Without question, you have to ask in person. I had a farmer turn me down the other day. He said he never lets anyone hunt on his land but I could tell he was thinking twice about it when I was talking with him. He wanted to please me so he said go ask the neighbor, who would give me permission. It was kind of funny because it was another old farmer. Very nice, but again I was turned down (what can you expect in MN). He even said I should come back and visit once in a while (ya right :rollin: ). 
It sucked bad though because this field has had in excess of 1000 mallards dive bombing it for over a week, all day. Not to mention probably 500 big old Canadas  . I've been watching this field with saliva dripping from my mouth for the last couple of weeks. Minnesota Sucks!!! :******:


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Bandcollector02 said:


> Without question, you have to ask in person. I had a farmer turn me down the other day. He said he never lets anyone hunt on his land but I could tell he was thinking twice about it when I was talking with him. He wanted to please me so he said go ask the neighbor, who would give me permission. It was kind of funny because it was another old farmer. Very nice, but again I was turned down (what can you expect in MN). He even said I should come back and visit once in a while (ya right :rollin: ).
> It sucked bad though because this field has had in excess of 1000 mallards dive bombing it for over a week, all day. Not to mention probably 500 big old Canadas  . I've been watching this field with saliva dripping from my mouth for the last couple of weeks. Minnesota Sucks!!! :ticked:


I agree. I have been watching a field with a ****load of Canadas coming in every morning and evening. I went to ask the landowner and I ended up talking to someone who rents from her and they told me I can try, but good luck she won't even let her own tenants hunt the land, I guess she is a crabby old woman. I am thinking,after talking to her tenants, that it is not even worth asking. landowners in Minnesota seem to be eager to say no when one asks for permission to hunt their land. I guess that is why I like to do my hunting in Nodak.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

This explains why there are sooooo many MN vehicles running around South Dakota and North Dakota. Boy am I glad I am a land owner!!!

My dad and grandpa use to give out permission to just about anyone who asked, but I have them turned around on that finally. There is nothing worse than family giving someone else permission!! LOL


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

Bandcollector02 said:


> Minnesota Sucks!!!


Ive only been turned down one time this year and thats because someone had already asked, but down here in SW MN they probelly dont get asked as much as were you live


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jeep.....ask the tennant or renter of the land that if it is written into the land rental agreement.

Because in MN it is the land tennant who retains hunting rights unless it is written into the rental agreement.

BUt again sometimes the rentor does not want to pi$$ off the owner because next year they might not get the land.

Chuck


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I've found that so many farmers in MN are unwilling to let strangers hunt on their land because they have had negative experiences in the past. One guy we asked said that he had a hunter shoot a hole through his barn while deer hunting, and hasn't allowed hunters of any kind to hunt on his land since. We asked his neighbor and he said no also. When word gets around about those kinds of experiences, it greatly reduces the chances of getting permission. However, don't be discouraged, keep asking around and eventually you'll get permission. Its not impossible. Get to know some land owners, help them out on the farm if you can. Lots of good advice guys, the only thing I would add is to be persistant, and like others have said, be polite. Good luck!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

> [Lots of good advice guys, the only thing I would add is to be persistant, and like others have said, be polite.]


Persistance is the key. Don't give up after being turned down once or a couple of times. I have several buddies that hunt the same old places year in and out regardless of whether there is birds or not. They are afraid to ask anyone to hunt and the result is only one or two really good hunts all year. It's true, God helps those who help themselves!!!
Once you've asked and gained permission a couple of times, you get good at it and start to establish effective techniques.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Definitely in person, and I think it helps to "read" the fellow when you're talking. If you're interupting his chores, I wouldn't spend a lot of time on chit chat and I get right to the point after introducing myself. But other times they enjoy a chat, so go with it. And if you're at the front door, its never bad etiquette to take your hat off. After all, you are coming hat in hand. An awful lot of guys that ask come across as cocky, like they expect they should be allowed access.

Our drill is that we try never to leave without something. If he says no about his land, ask if he knows anyone you should talk to. Or ask if he knows who owns the next piece of property you have your eye on. Or maybe if he said he lets other guys hunt and has enough guys, ask if you can check back next year with him. Its surprising, but sometimes your gracious acceptance of "no" while continuing the conversations starts to shift into a "maybe". NEVER burn bridges.

Good luck


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I think you should pull down his driveway doing 100mph, open your door screaming and demanding in a drunken state that he come outside. Throw a jack daniels bottle at the cat resting on the door step. Complement him on how well he grew his very busty and available 18 year old daughter. Try your best to demand access between the dry heeves of throw up in the flower pot next to the door. After he denies permission, respond by saying "F*** you old man! I'll be here at 5!". Also don't forget to shoot his mailbox on the way out.

Just kidding!!!!!

There is no substitute for striking up an intelligent and kind conversation. As you are driving into his or her place, take a look around and try to notice conversation starters that you know he will be interested in. Old farm equipment lying around is golden. Be friendly to the dog (almost always there will be a dog come up and greet on the farm, never fails). What I am getting at is this; permission should be the last topic brought up in a brief 15 minute discussion. If he says no, after you have proved you are friendly and resonable, then you never had a chance.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just be honest and respectful if you get permission!


----------

